# 1 peacock wont eat! What to do?



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

I have one peacock that wont eat as of yesterday. Should i be worried?
He has always ate before.
Can aquarium salt and upping my temp help with any issues he might be having? He has no white spots on him and is not bloated.
Also am i getting to worried to fast should i see if he will eat today or next few days before taking action?
I dont have a quarantine tank.
Water tested last night and all is well with zero nitrites,ammonia and 10ppm nitrates,ph 8-8.2


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Why and how much salt did you add? Is it sodium chloride or Epsom salt?

What was your temperature before you raised it and what is it now? Why did you raise it?


----------



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

Deeda said:


> Why and how much salt did you add? Is it sodium chloride or Epsom salt?
> 
> What was your temperature before you raised it and what is it now? Why did you raise it?


No salt added yet current temp 80-81 degrees.


----------



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

I have aquarium salt on hand.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry about that, I thought you had already made the changes.

I would not add any salt and would keep the temperature between 76F and 78F.

Not all fish eat every day so just watch that he eats in a couple days. Fish can go up to a week without eating without problems. Is this the same fish you had problems with before?


----------



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

Deeda said:


> Sorry about that, I thought you had already made the changes.
> 
> I would not add any salt and would keep the temperature between 76F and 78F.
> 
> Not all fish eat every day so just watch that he eats in a couple days. Fish can go up to a week without eating without problems. Is this the same fish you had problems with before?


No the otger fish was just a juvenile hiding out. He is doing great.
This is my second to largest male.
Ugly as **** but i still like him dont want him to have any problems that i could fix. I will watch him eat and see what happens. If its not eating by tomorrow evening ill chime back in and see what my options are. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

Do the eggs peacock cichlids hold always look yellow?
This fish appears to have something blackish grey in its mouth and it will sit there and move it around from time to time.
I should have said earlier in this post that he/she would go up to some pieces of food but wouldn't grab it where usually it going crazy chasing bits of food with the others. Can a female have big fins with color and egg spots grey black body?
Now that i recall when i got this fish it had a nice gut fat almost but not bloated and it went away after about a week of putting it in my tank.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The eggs are usually light colored, could it be a piece of gravel?

Any chance you can post a pic of the fish? Female Aulonocara don't normally have a lot of color, more silvery in color.


----------



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

content://media/external/file/22107


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Your link doesn't work for me.

You will have to use a photo hosting website to upload pics usually. It is possible to use the Full Editor, scroll below to Upload attachment and Browse your device, choose the pic, Add the file and then post a pic.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

When the fry are developed in the mother's mouth they can look black, whether from eye color or pigment.


----------



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

Deeda said:


> Your link doesn't work for me.
> 
> You will have to use a photo hosting website to upload pics usually. It is possible to use the Full Editor, scroll below to Upload attachment and Browse your device, choose the pic, Add the file and then post a pic.





http://imgur.com/08jRCmb


----------



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

http://imgur.com/08jRCmb


I think this will work.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Congrats, your pic worked!!

Unfortunately it's not clear enough to see what is in its mouth.


----------



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

Deeda said:


> Congrats, your pic worked!!
> 
> Unfortunately it's not clear enough to see what is in its mouth.


Do you think thats a female?
It didn't eat tonight again.


----------



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

Well i cought the fish not eating and it was holding 5-6 little fry that are now in there own 3 gallon tank with sponge filter set up with a little heater. I didnt want to kill them off.
So the female peacocks can have egg spots and a little color on there fins.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Congrats! I assume it is a hybrid peacock? Females can have more color among the hybrids.


----------

